# Social Unrest Due to Food Shortage Predicted?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The US national security industry is planning for the impact of an unprecedented global food crisis lasting as long as a decade, according to reports by a government contractor.

The studies published by CNA Corporation in December 2015, unreported until now, describe a detailed simulation of a protracted global food crisis from 2020 to 2030.

The simulation, titled 'Food Chain Reaction', was a desktop gaming exercise involving the participation of 65 officials from the US, Europe, Africa, India, Brazil, and key multilateral and intergovernmental institutions.
FEMA Contractor Predicts 'Social Unrest' Caused by 395% Food Price Spikes | Motherboard

Two ways to look at this.

One way is a contractor and an agency looking for ways to justify tax dollars in their pockets.

Another way is to see this as a plausible threat.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

It doesn't take much to disrupt life as we know it. Does anyone remember the truckers strike?



> The Chrysler Corporation temporarily closed nine of its 10 North American auto assembly plants. General Motors laid off 12,400 workers. Fresh food spoiled as it sat, waiting to be shipped to grocery stores, while retailers' shelves began to empty. People lined up for hours in some locations, waiting to fill up their gas tanks, assuming that the gas station had any gas to sell. Gas shortages and food shortages in a country where people were used to getting what they want, when they wanted it, raised tempers and concern for how they would cope if contract issues were not resolved. Ultimately, it was the layoffs in the auto industry that put the pressure on Fitzsimmons to lower his demands and the strike/lockout ended on April 11, 1979.


Truck Driver Strikes of 1979 | Strikes


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Poop would for sure fly if people get hungry. I get a very bad attitude when I'm hungry.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

We are seeing food shortages play out right now. 4 hour waits in line only to get a jar of mayo, riots and per the natural progression....



> They Are Putting Armed Guards On Food Trucks In Venezuela


They Are Putting Armed Guards On Food Trucks In Venezuela | Zero Hedge


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

You can bet it will be by design, the NWO has to get the world population down to a manageable size, I read once that it would be 500,000,000. Don't know that to be true but it wouldn't surprise me....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> You can bet it will be by design, the NWO has to get the world population down to a manageable size, I read once that it would be 500,000,000. Don't know that to be true but it wouldn't surprise me....


I have heard the same.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wasn't it a great idea to destroy food crops to make gasoline? Using our food to run machines. And while people are straving we will close more coal mines so we can burn more food for energy and pretend we are in Venezuela.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I remember the strike.

That was the first of my prepper psychological reinforcing, the meager stores I had started to put away came in handy.

I also remember the oil embargo's, they even added to the reinforcement..

Based on the first eye opening event in the winter of 78, I have continued to accumulate whatever I and my family may need to survive.

Sometimes I may sound like a braggart relating to stores, but I can assure that they are true in general.

An example, I mentioned I brought my Coleman fuel up to 75 gallons, the prior stores covered a 15 year period, just the other day I added 2 more gallons, now it is 77 gallons.

The storage goes past 15 years but there has been consumption during the period, the 15 is a best guess on the remainders age.

I just ordered $300.00 worth of Mylar bagging and o2 eaters from Uline.

The food storage will continue.

What comes out of the garden will go through the pressure canner, it never ends.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Filled Mylar bags and O2 yesterday and put into 5 gallon food grade buckets.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> The US national security industry is planning for the impact of an unprecedented global food crisis lasting as long as a decade, according to reports by a government contractor.
> 
> The studies published by CNA Corporation in December 2015, unreported until now, describe a detailed simulation of a protracted global food crisis from 2020 to 2030.
> 
> ...


careful or you will be accused of posting bad news to instill fear and better your own position.. or something like that


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Especially when we don't need ethanol to begin with. Farmers and the Con Agra Giants are getting millions from Barack...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The whole ethanol scam is one of the biggest jokes ever pulled on us. How does using 1.5 gallons of dino oil to produce 1 gallon of "clean" fuel make any sense?? Using a food source while the world starves. How stupid are we??


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Chipper said:


> The whole ethanol scam is one of the biggest jokes ever pulled on us. How does using 1.5 gallons of dino oil to produce 1 gallon of "clean" fuel make any sense?? Using a food source while the world starves. How stupid are we??


Well, as a whole, pretty stupid.

Next question?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> The whole ethanol scam is one of the biggest jokes ever pulled on us. How does using 1.5 gallons of dino oil to produce 1 gallon of "clean" fuel make any sense?? Using a food source while the world starves. How stupid are we??


Agreed.

Allowing the government to use our tax dollars to buy Good Food from farmers and then burning Good Fuel to make substandard fuel that damages good engines at a higher rate than good fuel...is F'ing RIDICULOUS


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Well, as a whole, pretty stupid.
> 
> Next question?


The question of how stupid we are as a whole was answered 8 years ago, then again 4 years ago, and once again this coming November.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> The question of how stupid we are as a whole was answered 8 years ago, then again 4 years ago, and once again this coming November.


If the bitch gets in, there may never be another vote, after all look how long Queen Elizabeth has held the crown, 60 years?

She might even send bill to the headsman.

I question to a point, if there is even going to be an election this time around.


----------

